# Hows Motorola L6i ?



## esumitkumar (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi

Hows Moto L6i as far as Radio, Battery life and keys are concerned. Exp users please help ...


----------



## Pathik (Feb 28, 2007)

l6i has fm ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 28, 2007)

Ya I read from someplace .but I didnt find a nice review on google..so asking


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 28, 2007)

Motorola L6 +Stereo Radio== MOTO L6i
nothing new except radio.... good handset.... price is around 5k... in this range you will get get LG handsets with more features, but think about LG battery and signal reception....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 1, 2007)

that shud be good. but i heard that moto batteries are equally bad. is it really so? i asked a fren of mine to check this model out.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ moto battery is much much better  than LG, not good as much as  nokia...but better than other brands.... Check current phones from moto on a good review site like www.gsmarena.com OR www.mobile-review.com


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 1, 2007)

Does L6i battery lasts 2-3 days if we do 1-2 hrs talk and 3-4 hrs radio daily ?


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry to tell you but now a days no battery will last 2-3 days with that kind of usage. Because you'll play with it. Count that time also. I play a lot with my mob (By playing I mean using it for other purpose other than calling and smsing. I don't mean games.) Mine lasts about 1.5 days. Included 3 hours of net. 

By the way I'm using Motorola L7. Since the company is same the result shouldn't differ much according to me.


----------



## snellore (Apr 8, 2007)

I used Samsung & Nokia handsets (not expensive ones) before and thought they were pretty good.

But recently I bought the Motorola L6i and in addition to it's sleek and sexy looks, these are the features that continue to impress me:

+ Interface is so intuitive, you don't need the manual
+ It is wider than most phones--so people with longer fingers will have an easier time using it.
+ Call quality is very good.. I don't need to "turn" to get better reception. 
+ FM radio quality is also good. I also like the speakerphone feature.
+ The camera (VGA quality) also took surprisingly vivid photos
+ I am getting about 4.5-5.0 hrs of talk-time, which is quite ok for me.
++ You don't need any special charger... though it comes with one---L6i has a simple USB interface (your PC can charge this camera).

I paid Rs. 5,300 and I strongly recommend this phone for anyone who has a budget of 5-6K.

To make the long story short, I am VERY happy with the L6i.

Sai

I used Samsung & Nokia handsets (in the price range 4-5K) before and thought they were quite OK. But recently I bought the Motorola L6i and in addition to it's sleek and sexy looks, these are the features that continue to impress me:

+ Interface is so intuitive, you don't need the manual
+ It is wider than most phones--so people with longer fingers will have an easier time using it.
+ Call quality is very good.. I don't need to "turn" to get better reception. 
+ FM radio quality is also good. I also like the speakerphone feature.
+ The camera (VGA quality) also took surprisingly vivid photos
+ I am getting about 4.5-5.0 hrs of talk-time, which is quite ok for me.
++ You don't need any special charger... though it comes with one---L6i has a simple USB interface (your PC can charge this camera).

I paid Rs. 5,300 and I strongly recommend this phone for anyone who has a budget of 5-6K.

To make the long story short, I am VERY happy with the L6i.

You can get more specifications from motorola.com site.

Sai


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 9, 2007)

thats great Sai...for moderate usage (like 2 hrs radio and 20 mins talk) how many days ur battery last ? also does ur fone support mp3 ringtones ?


----------



## ambandla (Apr 9, 2007)

I am using L6, not L6i and sometimes the battery lasts for 3-4 days. That too the mobile is 1yr old. During the first 6 months, sometimes the battery used to stay for 4-5 days in case of low talktime.


I would strongly recommend it as it's one of the best in it's range, loads of features, slim n sexy.

After using this, i decided that my next mobile will be Motorola product only.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 9, 2007)

A friend of mine has the l6 and one thing i can say is that the UI sux.. But its good 4 that price


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 11, 2007)

^^yes, dont know who buys 6070, and why???


----------



## esumitkumar (Apr 11, 2007)

one more thing ..when u r listening to radio on L6i does handset has the change radio station button just like Nokia 2300 handset has ?


----------



## snellore (Apr 30, 2007)

Sumit,

Sorry I didn't see the thread until now (30/4). As to the battery performance, you should have a fairly good idea by now.

About the mp3 ringtones, I transferred a file over via bluetooth, but can't find it now! So I am not very sure about this function. Going through the menus, it can download RTs from the network or receive from other phones.

Sorry for not being of much help here.

Sai


----------



## esumitkumar (May 3, 2007)

hello sai..plz answer my Q



> one more thing ..when u r listening to radio on L6i does handset has the change radio station button just like Nokia 2300 handset has ?


----------



## deepakchan (May 9, 2007)

snellore said:
			
		

> Sumit,
> 
> Sorry I didn't see the thread until now (30/4). As to the battery performance, you should have a fairly good idea by now.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

I have an L2. I transferred mp3 ringtones of 500kb each 2 numbers to my L2. It just asked store or discard. I chose store. It didn't ask me where to store. I found it under Main Menu -> Multimedia -> Sounds. See if this is the same in L6i.

Regards,
Deepak.



			
				snellore said:
			
		

> I used Samsung & Nokia handsets (not expensive ones) before and thought they were pretty good.
> 
> But recently I bought the Motorola L6i and in addition to it's sleek and sexy looks
> Sai


 
I'm planning to get this phone. How comfortable is the keypad for smsing? I mean the L2 is very hard. But the L6 and L7 have a different keypad na. I text around 75 to 100 sms a day.

Thanks,
Deepak.


----------



## Bullaa (May 9, 2007)

Im using this fone for quite sum time now n im really happy with its performance 
i would reccomend this fone for anyone who has a medium budget, n yes i do have mp3 ringtones installed on this handset by synchronizing it with my pc.
Overall a good value for money fone.


----------



## deepakchan (May 10, 2007)

Bullaa said:
			
		

> Im using this fone for quite sum time now n im really happy with its performance
> i would reccomend this fone for anyone who has a medium budget, n yes i do have mp3 ringtones installed on this handset by synchronizing it with my pc.
> Overall a good value for money fone.


 
But tell me is this phone good for texting? I mean more than 50 texts / sms a day.


----------



## esumitkumar (May 10, 2007)

koi to ans do   



> when u r listening to radio on L6i ...does handset has the change radio station button (like a circular button) just like Nokia 2300 handset has ?


----------

